# The Laco Trier - the poor man's IWC Pilot Chrono



## sshami (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi, no matter how you look the Trier is probably the lowest cost watch most similar to an IWC Pilot Chrono that comes from an established and respectable brand. Have a look at both. What does everyone think? Is there something even better. I am waiting for my Trier to get built (they said this Friday the 27th). Then I will get it next week probably and in the mean time I need to keep my impatience at bay by posting such silly things.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

I found those juxtaposed photos surprising because in that comparison I actually prefer the look of the Laco.


----------



## sshami (Mar 28, 2009)

Its surprising that you say that because whenever I have handled IWC Pilots I have always walked away a bit underwhelmed. They seem to lack design flair. I am not saying they are not nice just a tad boring and the build quality didnt seem like I was handling something worth over $5000+.
I have not as yet handled the Trier so lets see.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

sshami said:


> Its surprising that you say that because whenever I have handled IWC Pilots I have always walked away a bit underwhelmed. They seem to lack design flair. I am not saying they are not nice just a tad boring and the build quality didnt seem like I was handling something worth over $5000+.
> I have not as yet handled the Trier so lets see.


I don't own and have never handled the Trier, but I did own a Kiel and currently own an IWC 3717.

I loved the Kiel but think the IWC has some design attributes that put it a notch above. The hand set in particular was one area in which I thought the Kiel fell short. The minute hand was far too thin IMO. The IWC's are more balanced and legible. I prefer the pusher style of the IWC as well and it looks like Laco has adopted a similar style for the Trier. The red constant second hand is another nice touch on the IWC that adds a bit of "design flair". I also like the fact that the IWC has protection against magnetic fields, which is a nice feature in a pilots watch (albeit one I don't personally need).

The Kiel is a beautiful watch and a real bargain. It appears as though the Trier is a home run too at its price point. The IWC does a few things just a bit better IMO. Whether or not those things justify the significant price difference is debatable and something everyone needs to answer for themselves.


----------



## mikeymarr84 (Feb 11, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone has a comparison picture of the Trier next to a Flieger model?

I've got an Aachen and I'm becoming interested in the Trier but feel the 40mm could feel a little small compared to the Aachen.


----------



## JSI (Dec 12, 2012)

logan2z said:


> The hand set in particular was one area in which I thought the Kiel fell short.


I agree, I love my Kiel but the black hands obviously do not contrast to the dial and if it was not for the lumed area they would totally disappear. The minute hand in particular yes is very thin and is quite long, but because it is black and the white area does not extend all the way to the tip it makes it appear much shorter than it actually is.

Honestly not sure what they were thinking there, the blued hands from the flieger models would have been a much better choice.


----------



## sshami (Mar 28, 2009)

logan2z said:


> I don't own and have never handled the Trier, but I did own a Kiel and currently own an IWC 3717.
> 
> I loved the Kiel but think the IWC has some design attributes that put it a notch above. The hand set in particular was one area in which I thought the Kiel fell short. The minute hand was far too thin IMO. The IWC's are more balanced and legible. I prefer the pusher style of the IWC as well and it looks like Laco has adopted a similar style for the Trier. The red constant second hand is another nice touch on the IWC that adds a bit of "design flair". I also like the fact that the IWC has protection against magnetic fields, which is a nice feature in a pilots watch (albeit one I don't personally need).
> 
> The Kiel is a beautiful watch and a real bargain.  It appears as though the Trier is a home run too at its price point. The IWC does a few things just a bit better IMO. Whether or not those things justify the significant price difference is debatable and something everyone needs to answer for themselves.


Thanks for the detailed response. I wonder if my impressions if the IWC were a case of the grapes being sour.
I did feel that the seemed to wear smaller than the case diameter suggested they would. That might have also influenced my perspective.


----------



## sshami (Mar 28, 2009)

mikeymarr84 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has a comparison picture of the Trier next to a Flieger model?
> 
> I've got an Aachen and I'm becoming interested in the Trier but feel the 40mm could feel a little small compared to the Aachen.


I should be getting my Trier in the next few days. I'll do a review and post the images. Since I paid for the watch I have become quite certain that the true diameter is in fact 42mm and the 40mm on the website is a misprint.


----------



## mikeymarr84 (Feb 11, 2015)

sshami said:


> I should be getting my Trier in the next few days. I'll do a review and post the images. Since I paid for the watch I have become quite certain that the true diameter is in fact 42mm and the 40mm on the website is a misprint.


Great - I look forward to your review.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

sshami said:


> I did feel that the seemed to wear smaller than the case diameter suggested they would. That might have also influenced my perspective.


I think you're right about the 3717. It does feel a bit smaller than 42mm to me. The lugs are relatively long but the bezel is a bit wide which reduces the size of the dial. I think this makes the watch appear smaller than it is. The 3777 which replaced the 3717 is 1mm larger and has a thinner bezel so it feels quite a bit bigger. Unfortunately it has the triple 'altimeter style' date window which I don't love.


----------



## sshami (Mar 28, 2009)

My Trier finally arrived. Here is the review.

Laco Trier - The Dress Watch for the "non dainty watch" man


----------

